# Im Back



## joy17782 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey guys hows things going? been in kentucky for 2 months working on a few bridges, got 1 week off so i thought id stop in and read and look at some stuff. I hope everyones summer is going good. I think i got the grammer better this time around , God knows everybody loved me for that


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome back Joy. Glad everything is going ok for you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome back, everything go allright?


----------



## joy17782 (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah everything was ok ,long hours owe ,we were 16 day behind on the contract, but were caught up now. thanks for asking


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome back mate


----------



## Heinz (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice to see you back


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh boy, oh boy..... Joy has gotten back. Glad to read you again mate and nice to hear you are going well.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2008)

And another of the Cast of Charcters returns!!! Glad to see you back, Joy!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 8, 2008)

Good show ! Glad you're back, Mate...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2008)

Jolly good to see you again ol' chap!


----------



## seesul (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome back and enjoy your week...
Don´t worry, your grammar is better than mine


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome back joy


----------

